# TE37's on a Silver R33...



## Chris Bassett (May 14, 2002)

Hi Guys..

I am thinking of getting a set of Silver or Bronze TE37's. 

I have been trying to find a picture of a Silver R33 GTR with 18" TE37's, but I cant find one anywhere. I know the wheels suit the car, but cant decide between Bronze and Silver.

Also, is the correct offset for Volk TE37s (18" x 9.5") +12 ???

Cheers

Chris


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Your offset seems to be correct to me. And that is the most common one which most people use. 

As for the colour decision, just go for bronze. Silver is just too common IMO (puts flamesuit on; Gio, Howsie, Canman), plus bronze is like a true TE37 colour!!!

Silver on bronze will look better IMO than silver on silver.

Just my 2p worth


----------



## Chris Bassett (May 14, 2002)

*TE27's*

2p Well spent my friend...

I thought about that, but then though... most TE37's on Skylines are Bronze.. what would the Silver ones look like???


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

To give you an idea


----------



## Chris Bassett (May 14, 2002)

*TE37's*

Thanks for that... My car looks identical to that, apart from the blacked out windows. 

Any of you clever buggers fancy photoshoping some wheels on it for me???


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> As for the colour decision, just go for bronze. Silver is just too common IMO (puts flamesuit on; Gio, Howsie, Canman), plus bronze is like a true TE37 colour!!!


LOL, r33 v-spec! No flame, but do you truly believe that a custom colour (Silver) is more common than an off-the-shelf colour (Bronze)? Its definitely not the case in Japan where TE37s are everywhere. Having said that, I respect you having a color preference - everybody does. 

Chris, the photoshop idea is a good one to help you decide - but I recommend photoshopping on 19s. 

Cya O!


----------



## Chris Bassett (May 14, 2002)

*TE37*

Believe me, I would prefer to have the 19's, but realistically, I will get 18's. Much cheaper, and maybe a slightly better ride?

Although i'f I saw the car with 19's, I could be tempted...


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

im looking for a set of volk myself too. 19" will be nice but they dont make 19" semi slick. so i guess i got to stay with 18"


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

r33 v-spec said:


> Your offset seems to be correct to me. And that is the most common one which most people use.
> 
> As for the colour decision, just go for bronze. Silver is just too common IMO (puts flamesuit on; Gio, Howsie, Canman), plus bronze is like a true TE37 colour!!!
> 
> ...


Silver is too common  

All I ever see is bronze TE37's! Silver is the minority!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

OK maybe what I was supposed to say is that Silver is common on every other car, i.e. european cars. Its like silver is the colour for any alloy wheel. 

I mean just look at the standard R34 GTR wheel; it was gunmetal, not silver (apart from MPIII cars). And i still think that the standard R34 wheel is one of the best looking and IMO the gunmetal finish helps it alot


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Bronze alloys on a silver Skyline in my opinion looks good


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

In that picture,you can see a "kitted" rover or something similar on the left hand side.Next to the big white wall.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> In that picture,you can see a "kitted" rover or something similar on the left hand side.Next to the big white wall.


So you can, eagle eyes


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*it'd*

probably look something like this:










:smokin:


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> In that picture,you can see a "kitted" rover or something similar on the left hand side.Next to the big white wall.


All right you got me. I was in my rover and a spotted this Skyline and took a picture


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

I Don't like the bronze TE37's on silver skylines...

But then I like the look on kenan's car 

I'd go for Silver TE37's myself - look


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Chris Bassett said:


> Thanks for that... My car looks identical to that, apart from the blacked out windows.


I like the tints from the outside, but when driving can't see **** all out the back  





polarbearit said:


> But then I like the look on kenan's car


Me 2


----------



## Chris Bassett (May 14, 2002)

*TE37's...*

Got any more pics of your car you can email me?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Chris Bassett said:


> Got any more pics of your car you can email me?


Loads  

My picture I got into the GTROC calender









Some of us at the Sports and Supercar day @ Castle coombe. I'm sat on my car  









Same day as the other









Another from the same day, I'd cleaned her you see  









I'v got lots at home. If you want some more drop me a line to [email protected]. Be warned might take me a while as picking up a radio controlled car kit tonight. So will be playing "big kid" while the other half shakes her head


----------



## Zoobcheck (Feb 13, 2004)

*Offset*

I think you can also run +20 as an offset

I think it depends on what size tyres you want to run, as to what offset you will require.

Hope this helps


----------



## Chris Bassett (May 14, 2002)

*TE37*

Thanks for the pics.. very nice..


Still waiting for some photoshop magic!


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

it the best i can do in under a min, i'll do a better chop when i get home


----------



## Chris Bassett (May 14, 2002)

*Oh yes!*

Now thats what i'm talking about!! that looks the bogs dollocks!


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

thats a crap chop aswell, wait till i get home


----------



## Chris Bassett (May 14, 2002)

*TE37*

Do you think you could stick some TE37's on the third pic.. the one from the front at an angle?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Liam said:


> thats a crap chop aswell, wait till i get home


While your modifying my car could you put on some flashing LED washers, neons and spinners


----------



## Chris Bassett (May 14, 2002)

*Spinners?*

I followed a Nova yesterday with 4 8" exhaust pipes...

The funny thing was, only one of them had smoke coming from it!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Chris Bassett said:


> I followed a Nova yesterday with 4 8" exhaust pipes...
> 
> The funny thing was, only one of them had smoke coming from it!


Thats cos the rest was coming out the bonnet


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I love your car Kenan  :smokin:


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

skymania said:


> I love your car Kenan  :smokin:


Y thank you


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*UK R33 GTR V-SPEC WITH 19" TE37'S*


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

neilo said:


>


oh I like that. Do you know which bumper that is ???


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

kenan said:


> oh I like that. Do you know which bumper that is ???


Standard UK spec GTR front end I'd say.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Neilo .... do you have any bigger pics of your car... looks awesome but pics abit small.... 

can you post it a bit bigger pls ? 

Think I need to change my rims... anyone wanna buy some 400r rims ??? no I'm serious......


----------



## Chris Bassett (May 14, 2002)

*Me!*

How much?


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*TE37'S*

They area around £2500 + tyres


----------



## JamieMS (Feb 14, 2005)

Some better pic's.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

I've seen Neilo's car in the flesh and the rims look unreal...... Was contemplating them on mine .. however ... Neilos car is the darker silver and therefore the bronze suits well... 

My 33 is the light silver and I dont think the bronze will suit at well..... The TE37'S look soooo much better in 19" compared to 18" .. its like a different wheel.... 

Chris... I've posted another thread re my 400R's.... still not sure if def for sale as once they're gone the chance of me finding another set if I change my mind 6 months down the line is more or less zero... 

decisions .. decisions..... might even sell the whole car and buy a 34 .... but cars been so good to me and has less mileage then most 34's anyway ....we'll see....


----------



## gtr670 (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi Chris,

Have you had a look at the TE37's in the new colour, gunmetal grey? They'd look fantastic on a silver car.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Jon... do you have any websites with links to this new colour.... I havent seen it anywhere..?


----------



## gtr670 (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi Alex,

Shin has recently advertised them here;

TE37's in gunmetal grey

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

cheers matey.. You may have just solved my dilema.


----------



## gtr670 (Oct 3, 2001)

No problem mate, let us know if you get a set and maybe post a pic up with them on? I want to see what they look like as I was thinking of getting a set.

Jon


----------

